# running a can....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Started thinking about buying a can for hunting... Are they worth it? The cheapest thing I can find is 519.00..... Is the stamp a lot more? Kind of afraid to look to much online, tinfoil hat thoughts kind of come to mind.......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

help me out here, I've no clue what you're talking about????

are you talking suppressor?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Stamp is $200. Don't be scared to search onlie. You're already on the list just by being on a hunting forum.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You can still build your own but it still requires a stamp. Just another form of control.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

thought they were neat all these pics of 300 blks with them got me kinda hot and bothered..... did realize it was an additional 200 bucks.... do they even work well with supersonic ammo?


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

There is a way to do this without the sheriff, but it contains it's own hoops. You can have a lawyer draw up a trust, by placing the NFA items in a trust the item belong to it and can be used by whomever is signed to the trust, to include your family members so that in the event you are away from home or ...die...they can't be seized out of your family members possession. As to supersonic, it does make a noticeable difference but you still hear that sound barrier break, the crackyow!!! noise. As for subsonic it is much more noticeable, but all in all still very much audible and not exactly quiet. Mainly I see suppression as hearing protection and as general courtesy to neighbors. but I also agree the bang for your buck, or should I say lack there off in this case, just isn't worth the $$$ and Hassle.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Short said:


> Even though you have a trust...the local sheriff still needs to sign off. And you still need to provide fingerprints.


I believe it's just a one time thing though


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

personally i would jump thru all he hoops if it were legal to have them here

in my mind it would be worth it


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd have one or two if I could use them hunting.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

I get mine tomorrow. You should all move to Indiana. Well, everybody but SHampton. I'd like to have a few coyotes for myself! We couldn't give two craps what you hunt varmints with, or when. I'll let you guys know just how awesome it is here in a couple of weeks. Picked up 4000 acres this year to hunt dogs on. I think I will be out a lot this year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's legal here, but I can see giving away $200...


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

What I have found with a suppressor to make it quite you have to slow your bullet down so much you have no energy in the smaller cal. If you are going to get one you might as well get a 22lr. The larger cal. 44 mag and 300 wsm are good with a suppressor but that is about it. The bullet breaking the sound barrier is still the problem with all of them. Have you purchase one it will still take 8-12 mouths before you will get to use it as well. The only one I kept was for my 22lr. Its nice around the house and on greys.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

The problem that I no longer have is having to wear hearing protection while I'm listening for a coyote to respond to my calls. That, or I don't have to listen to the ringing in my ears for the next day. I know it's not silent, but I was able to shoot 50 rounds through my ar last night WITHOUT earplugs. that's enough for me.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

This why I bought electronic muffs. Plus they help keep my ears warm. 

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

being old & deaf $0

E muffs $30

Suppressor $500

Gods way, lol


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Electronic muffs don't work so good in high winds. Being able to shoot coyotes close to town without fear of having some Gestapo police department show up with hummers and choppers, more than priceless. I understand that cans aren't for everyone, and they aren't perfect, but I like mine.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I go back and forth on it, can't afford it now but would love to save the rest of my hearing..... well maybe not, sometimes being hard of hearing is a blessing while teaching.... Here is another question, my 300bl has a 16in barrel would a suppressor mess up my ballistics with wisper ammo? I know most guys have a sbr when running a suppressor....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

from what i read they do not effect the point of impact much and they reduce the felt recoil as well. I have fired a couple of them and the recoil difference is amazing, they say that they shoot tighter groups too.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am in the process of getting one at this time.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

$200 stamp and NFA is at about 9 months wait right now. DONT SKIMP ON A CAN. Unless it is one where the actual suppressor is able to be taken down and the baffles replaced without the serial numbered part being replaced. IE some cans the threaded adapter are numbered. Some the engraving is right on the body. If you have a baffle strike bye bye suppressor. So buy a quality setup because starting all over SUCKS.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

My groups have gotten marginally better, recoils is far less, muzzle jump is far less. Point of impact changed about 12" at 200 yds on my savage axis. It was far less on my AR, but that barrel is 10" shorter. Dr. Jones is right. Make sure the you can replace the baffles without replacing the numbered body, I would also say get one that you can disassemble and clean at home. Some must be sent off to manufacturer for cleaning. No way that thing is getting shipped anywhere. I could not be happier with mine.


----------

